# When do you start feeling relaxed?



## jrowenj

I just found out 10 days ago that I am pregnant after 1 mmc and a chemical...

It's such a rollercoaster of emotions. One minute I am so excited and relaxed and the next minute I am doubtful.... Just wondering when I am going to feel excited!


----------



## SabrinaKat

As you can see my ticker, I had a mc and my rainbow is 3 months today -- I still haven't relaxed yet (just kidding!). Just try to take it one day/one milestone at a time. For me, it was when I had passed the mc date, I got a little excited, but really, it was when I could finally feel LO moving and that reassured me. Then, it was past 24 wks, etc. 

Best wishes (and congrats!)


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks!!!! My first sono is in 3 weeks so i suppose i need to relax til then at least


----------



## Dahlia2007

I relaxed the day of my first sono at 6+3 weeks. Then went back to worrying right after that only because it's hard not to! I never had any bleeding, but after a loss it's just stressful. Then I had another scan at 9+3 and felt really good that day since baby was bouncing around in there. Still worried after that, but not as much. Heard the heartbeat on the doppler at 11+2 and after that I think I felt more confident. I will be 13 weeks tomorrow and continuing to be happy about it all


----------



## Natsby

I agree the doppler helps a lot. I relaxed after 12 weeks and now I´m starting to show I even believe it too.


----------



## jaggers

I LOVE YOU GUYS for letting us know how it is when you get your BFP after a loss. I'm scared I wont enjoy it but I also don't want to spoil it. Good luck to you all and STICKY BEANS!!! (Why don't we have a sticky Bean smiley? ;) )


----------



## jrowenj

It's so bittersweet! I want to be excited and enjoy every minute, but I also want to be prepared in case something happens... but i KNOW this is my sticky bean and I need to relax and enjoy the ride! I get to see the little bean in 2 weeks and I can't wait!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Oh yeah I forgot to mention that compared to my previous pregnancies, I felt guilty for not being able to enjoy it. It's only natural to worry after a loss. I think it just takes some time and positive doctor appointments and you'll be smiling in no time

Lol as for that sticky bean icon.... It should be a "bean" jumping onto one of those Velcro walls :rofl:


----------



## Pink Sunshine

I'm 21+1 and still haven't completely relaxed. I have to say that I have gotten tons better though. In 1st tri I paniced all the time about everything. I went to the doc every other week in tears because I was convinced it had died. I checked my temp about 20 times a day. Every time I peed I closely inspected my panties, TP, inside the toilet. I was nuts! But at about 14 weeks I started to relax and just be happy. This week I even ordered a crib and bedding. I even had her name put on her quilt. It's a girl and her name is Sophia Marina. I am so proud her every time I go to the doc. Her growth/weight/develepment is on the mark every time! (now I'm crying) So don't you worry. Your LO is going to be just fine. So sit back, relax, and enjoy being a mom.

BTW, happy mother's day to all of us!:flower:


----------



## duckytwins

I don't think I'll be able to fully relax until baby is here. We had a 2nd tri loss, so for me, the first tri will just be worry afer worry. Baby was fine at every early scan. I think as soon as I get past the date we found out there was a problem, I might be able to breathe a little easier. But I know deep down, if something happens, there's nothing I can do to make it better or make it stop. 

I am, however, being less frantic than last time. With Tess, I flew to the ER every time I saw blood. This time, I'm drinking more water (and it's helping) and just going one day at a time.

:hugs: to you, sweetie. I wish there was some way to know everything is going to be perfect, but faith, hope pma and lots of prayers do help make it easier!


----------



## jrowenj

I feel pretty calm, surprisingly!


----------



## duckytwins

that's great! (I sent you a pm)


----------



## Stinkerbell

I haven't started to relax yet :( wish I could but I'm still doing 'the knicker check' every time I go to the toilet x


----------



## duckytwins

Yes, I check my paper after every pee. I just can't help it...


----------



## Natsby

I imagine I´ll tp check for the whole pregnancy, but generally I feel relaxed now and I have a quick listen to my bump when I don´t and the hb soothes me.


----------



## duckytwins

I'm having a slight freak out today. This afternoon, I started getting these sharp pains in my tummy. No blood, though... what could that be?


----------



## jrowenj

Uterus stretching????


----------



## duckytwins

I hope so!


----------



## jrowenj

Im sure! I read a few posts a while back about pains making women double over and bein normal! Im sure ur bug is gettin cozy


----------



## crancherry

I was completely worried until we saw/heard a heartbeat at 7+4. I still "check" every time I go to the bathroom though, I have a feeling that will continue the whole time. It still hasn't really sunk in that this is real yet, and I am now 10+3. But I think I finally accepted that all I can do is take care of myself the best I can and the rest will be what it will be. Coming to that realization helped me relax. I was at a point where I was squishing my boobs all the time to make sure they still hurt :wacko: I just realized yesterday that they don't hurt anymore and I must have quit being so worried since I don't know when they stopped hurting :)


----------



## Elhaym

I still get crampy stretching pains pretty often and baby is happy so far :thumbup: 

I'd say I've only just relaxed in the past couple of weeks, haha. Feeling kicks now so that makes it more real, but I already worry when she moves a bit less :haha: only made my first purchase today, a couple of sleepsuits, and I could cry looking at them they are so small and cute :cry: in a way it still hasn't sunk in. I still felt scared to buy anything, even a while after the 12 week scan.

LOL at the toilet paper checking, I still do it every time without fail, don't think I'll ever break the habit now :haha:


----------



## mamaduke

I went through the whole rollercoaster of emotions throughout my pregnancy, with caution throughout. When I passed the point of my m/c, I was cautious as it was still early 1st trimester. At the 20w scan, seeing him as more than just a little stick figure, it gave me hope but I still was nervous. Seeing him at my 37w growth scan, it hit me that he was going to be here soon, but there was always a part of me that was cautiously nervous.

He's almost 6w now. :cloud9:


----------



## Katze

duckytwins said:


> Yes, I check my paper after every pee. I just can't help it...

I'm glad I'm no the only one! I do the same. It's just so scary after experiencing a loss.


----------



## duckytwins

mamaduke said:


> I went through the whole rollercoaster of emotions throughout my pregnancy, with caution throughout. When I passed the point of my m/c, I was cautious as it was still early 1st trimester. At the 20w scan, seeing him as more than just a little stick figure, it gave me hope but I still was nervous. Seeing him at my 37w growth scan, it hit me that he was going to be here soon, but there was always a part of me that was cautiously nervous.
> 
> He's almost 6w now. :cloud9:

And he's gorgeous!:winkwink:


----------



## Manth

jrowenj said:


> I just found out 10 days ago that I am pregnant after 1 mmc and a chemical...
> 
> It's such a rollercoaster of emotions. One minute I am so excited and relaxed and the next minute I am doubtful.... Just wondering when I am going to feel excited!

Hi, I just wanted to say that you are not alone in your rollercoaster of emotions!! I was only saying this morning to my OH that I wondered if it was normal to be so positive one minute and then doubtul and saying the worst is going to happen again the next minute.

I personally feel that we are normal for feeling like this!! How can we just behave rationally after what we have been through? We are going to have good and bad days/times. I, myself, am already driving myself up the wall with the checking of the toilet paper every time I go, which does feel like about 100 times a day at the moment so that must be a good thing(!!) but as I have no other symptoms of being pregnant, I then think the worst again........ Grrrrrr, is a nightmare!!

Be excited about your pregnancy, its ok to have worries and doubts but just don't let them take over. You are only human and if you didn't have any worries or doubts at all then it wouldn't be natural. Someone on here told me to picture my baby growing at all its stages and that is really helping me to stay positive and happy! If you want to offload at any point, just let me know - I can listen, sympathise or tell you to get a grip - whatever you need!

Good luck and I'm here for you if you need me...... xxxx :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Manth said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I just found out 10 days ago that I am pregnant after 1 mmc and a chemical...
> 
> It's such a rollercoaster of emotions. One minute I am so excited and relaxed and the next minute I am doubtful.... Just wondering when I am going to feel excited!
> 
> Hi, I just wanted to say that you are not alone in your rollercoaster of emotions!! I was only saying this morning to my OH that I wondered if it was normal to be so positive one minute and then doubtul and saying the worst is going to happen again the next minute.
> 
> I personally feel that we are normal for feeling like this!! How can we just behave rationally after what we have been through? We are going to have good and bad days/times. I, myself, am already driving myself up the wall with the checking of the toilet paper every time I go, which does feel like about 100 times a day at the moment so that must be a good thing(!!) but as I have no other symptoms of being pregnant, I then think the worst again........ Grrrrrr, is a nightmare!!
> 
> Be excited about your pregnancy, its ok to have worries and doubts but just don't let them take over. You are only human and if you didn't have any worries or doubts at all then it wouldn't be natural. Someone on here told me to picture my baby growing at all its stages and that is really helping me to stay positive and happy! If you want to offload at any point, just let me know - I can listen, sympathise or tell you to get a grip - whatever you need!
> 
> Good luck and I'm here for you if you need me...... xxxx :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanksssss... i actually jusr signed on bnb bc i was having a negative moment bc my bbs arent sore anymore and they were my only sx... so, to log on and see ur response was gretat timing


----------



## duckytwins

Jaime, remember that our hormone levels are all over the place at this early stage, so symptoms are going to come and go.


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, Jes... it just seeems like the past few days they have been less and less sore and now today they arent even the slightest bit sore... ughhh... i can't wait for my scan in 3 more days so I can relax a bit


----------



## duckytwins

I had a decent spot of red blood on wiping just now. I only had one glass of water today because I just got up from a nap (slept from about 1030 - 1). I don't want to freak out, but I'm wondering if I should go be seen. I know if I tell DH, he will just tell me to relax, drink water and probably won't offer to take me in... wondering what to do...


----------



## jrowenj

duckytwins said:


> I had a decent spot of red blood on wiping just now. I only had one glass of water today because I just got up from a nap (slept from about 1030 - 1). I don't want to freak out, but I'm wondering if I should go be seen. I know if I tell DH, he will just tell me to relax, drink water and probably won't offer to take me in... wondering what to do...

hmmm.... maybe drink a lot of water and see what happens... if it persists after you drink some water throughout the day then call a dr?


----------



## duckytwins

I called my nurse and she said it sounded like I need fluids do I'm off to the ER to get redydrated.


----------



## jrowenj

Jes, keep us posted. Thinkin about you


----------



## Yam87

Glad I am not the only one who can't relax. I spent the morning crying instead of going to work. Have had spotting, lessening of symptoms, so on so forth. I've had good hcg levels and a positive u/s but that doesnt help my anxiety now. Having an ultrasound tomorrow to reassure me. Doctor wants me to see a psychologist. I feel like I'm abnormal but relieved its not just me.


----------



## jrowenj

Yam87 said:


> Glad I am not the only one who can't relax. I spent the morning crying instead of going to work. Have had spotting, lessening of symptoms, so on so forth. I've had good hcg levels and a positive u/s but that doesnt help my anxiety now. Having an ultrasound tomorrow to reassure me. Doctor wants me to see a psychologist. I feel like I'm abnormal but relieved its not just me.

let us know how your ultrasound goes. I am sure everything is OK!


----------



## jrowenj

Ok... don't want to be naive... but had my scan yesterday and baby measure a week ahead of schedule and very strong heartbeat and all my fears and anxiety have BLOWN out the window!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

